# Adding a Fiddle to the Mix



## HiDesertHal (Jun 9, 2017)

Hello,

Yesterday I ordered a Violin from Amazon.

Now I'll have an Acoustic Bass, an Electric Bass, an Electric Guitar, a 4-String Banjo, a Ukulele, a Balalaika, and now a Violin.

That's it...
HiDesertHal


----------



## Pappy (Jun 9, 2017)

Looks like music is, or was, a big part of your life. I know it was for me.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 9, 2017)

Great photo. My Mom and Dad could play several instruments as well. When I was small we had a piano then a small organ. In later years my Dad bought a double key board organ.  My Dad even built a guitar. It didn't sound like much but he enjoyed making it. The only thing I played well was my record player. My daughter can play the piano and guitar. I guess the musical genes skipped a generation. Hal, it looks like you will never be at a loss for anything to keep you occupied. I hope you enjoy your new violin.


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2017)

Hal, it would be great if someone could help you do a youtube of your music. I'd love to hear it. Over the years I have bought a piano(for daughter), guitar, dulcimer, flute(for me), autoharp, and banjo(for my son). But none of us in the family are musically inclined. I think it's mostly in the patience to practice, practice, practice.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 9, 2017)

_Hey Ruth n Jersey,_

I had a 3-manual organ with a rank of Pipes wired to it!

Since I don't read music, I learned to acceptably play all my instruments through self-teaching.

Whether I learn to play the Violin of not, the important thing for me is to HAVE one!

Here are more instruments:   5 String instruments, 3 Reed instruments, and 3 Keyboard instruments.

HiDesertHal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 9, 2017)

Hey Lara,

I don't have anything I could present on YouTube.  I don't have any Websites or Smart Phones or I Phones or Laptops or Apps or Recorders.

The only thing that would sound acceptable to anyone are a few Broadway Show Tunes from the '20's and '30's that I play on my Parlor Grand Piano, but they would have to be heard live, as I play them.  Cole Porter's "Anything Goes" is one of them.

I collect many instruments, not because I play them, but because I just like to HAVE them! 

When my Violin arrives, I'll probably learn to play "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star". 

Cheers,

HiDesertHal


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2017)

We'll just imagine this is you, Hal...

I can't imagine living in a home with LIVE happy music...so cool!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 9, 2017)

Hey Lara,

WOW, what a delightful surprise! That cat knows his stuff!  A great intro, then playing "Anything goes", in_ C Sharp, __yet!_

I play in C, but playing in C Sharp indicates total mastery of Keys and Chords!  Do you know the Pianist? 

Here's a shot of me playing Gershwin's "Our Love Is Here To Stay".

Great post, Lara!  Do you like "Lara's Theme" from Dr. Zhivago?  

Cheers,
HiDesertHal


----------



## Lara (Jun 10, 2017)

Good pic of you Hal! I like your hat and mustache. You're so lucky to be musically inclined. It just doesn't run in my family but the appreciation is strong and none of us are tone deaf. The youtube above (Anything Goes) is played by Tim Gracyk. Interesting info regarding C Sharp. I didn't know that. 

Yes, I do love "Lara's Theme"...can you play it? I'm also a big fan of the movie, although bittersweet. 

Here are 2 videos of "Our Love is Here to Stay" because I like the tempo and close-up of the keys in the first one but I like Frank Sinatra's voice better when he sings it. Michael Feinstein plays the first one and is a 5-Time Grammy winner. I just realized I was only 6 years old when Frank Sinatra sang this. What a long lasting legacy, although I'm no fan of his personal life.


----------

